# oscilador alta frecuencia



## cacharrero (May 3, 2007)

señores buen dia para todos

mi problema es el siguiente:

necesito un esquema de un oscilador, que sea muy preciso ,puede ser a cristal....necesito que a la salida tenga una frecuencia de 31.37 Mhz y una amplitud superior a 3 voltios , no me importa que sea a transistores o con  operacionales.

quedare agradecido con su atensión

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2007)

con operacionales chungo, en principio he mirado el catalogo y lo mas cerca son 32Mhz y la pregunta del millon de dolares te quedaras corto, me explico los cuarzos son muy precisos pero se pueden bajar con un simple condensador, pero suele ser del orden unos pocos de los kilohercios y usted necesita casi 700khz, me parece demasiado.

Otra forma es trabajando con submultiplos o sea con un cuarzo de 6Mhz, se puede conseguir frecuencias (armonicos impares) de 6*3=18mhz, 6*5=30Mhz, y 6*7=42khz

Vamos a lo que interesa:

Para que es:
Porque una frecuencia tan rara

Tienes frecuencimetro

Que conocimientos tienes


----------



## cacharrero (May 4, 2007)

gracias tiopepe123 por su respuesta, si es un proyecto de un transmisor de video que estoy haciendo para una muestra de electronica en la universidad en la que estudio, la frecuencia la reviso a travez de un osciloscopio y quiero transmitir por el canal 3  que esta en la banda de 60 a 66 mhz, pero el circuito me esta trabajando a esa frecuencia de 31.37 mhz, ya lo comprobe con un generador de rf, si tiene circuitos que me multipliquen  me gustaria que me los enviara o que me dijera la pagina donde los puedo encontrar.
gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 4, 2007)

Una serie de detalles, no esperes grandes resultados, el circuitos de video suelen salir bastante pobres en calidad, la imagen se ve pero algo borrosa.
Tampoco esperes muchos quilometros, deberas conformarte con unos cuantos metros y todo dependera de a antena transmisora, una buena antena y poca potencia llega mas lejos que cientos de batios con un trozo de cable.

http://www.ure.es/ftp/De la galena a la banda lateral.pdf


http://www.epanorama.net/links/videocircuits.html#transmitter


----------



## Gradmaster (Ago 14, 2009)

para multiplicar kla frecuencia utiliza unos diodos shockly como si fueces a rectificar la onda completa, esto te multiplica por 2 la frecuencia de entrada 

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 15, 2009)

Tiene más de dos años el último post de este tema, GrandMaster...
Dudo que el comentario llegue a buen destino.

Saludos


----------

